# No Algae Problem Even Under Direct Sunlight



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi guys! I just want to share my outdoor tank. It's been more than a moth since setup and to save electricity I have placed this under direct sunlight from sunrise to sunset. I only have a medium sized sponge filter and seldom do water changes. Maybe just once every week and sometimes once in two weeks waterchange. I still don't have algae problems because of my faithful shrimps and nerite snails.


----------



## TheFishman13 (Jul 6, 2012)

Are you using co2? How are you fertilizing the tank? ITs a very nice tank and very impressive that you dont have any algae issues in an outdoor tank. DO you leave it outdoors all the time, all year? Its a very nice tank, nice job!


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

TheFishman13 said:


> Are you using co2? How are you fertilizing the tank? ITs a very nice tank and very impressive that you dont have any algae issues in an outdoor tank. DO you leave it outdoors all the time, all year? Its a very nice tank, nice job!


Thanks! Yes I do have pressurized co2 at 3-5bps and dose the tank with at least 1tbs of mac/mic ferts that a friend of mine made. I plan to keep this tank on this spot because I want to save electricity as some of the plants that are in this tank require high lighting. It has always been on this spot after setup more than a month ago. This tank is under direct sunlight from sunrise to sunset.


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

I only cover this tank sometimes during the night when I want to view it with ligts or take photos.


----------



## Chunks (Aug 19, 2011)

Amazing stuff. Where abouts do you live? Just interested in the temperature during the day and the intensity of the sun in your location. I live in Australia and I wonder if this could be done due to the intensity of the sun here.


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

I live in the southern part of the Philippines. Ozamiz City, Misamis Ocidental. Here its often hot and humid


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## arjosh (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice tank Pare.


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

oi taga nyc ka pare! noypi! Great! Thanks!


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Here is a video of the tank


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Another video demonstrating what I just discovered this morning that under direct sunlight, aquatic plants produce much oxygen bubbles but when covered even for a few seconds they would slowdown or stop producing bubbles. But when exposed again to direct sunlight, they again produce much bubbles especially Pearlweeds.


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Did another experiment with my sun tank. I wanted to know what would happen if I did not infuse co2 on the tank, would the Pearlweeds still produce bubbles under direct sunlight? Its been thrsee days since I stopped giving pressurised co2 to the tank and I have observed that the Pearlweeds still produce bubbles in the morning when the sunlight hits them directly and continues to do so in the afternoon even when the sunlight is not directly on them.


----------

